
Bills Across the Country Could Increase Penalties for Protesters - misiti3780
http://www.npr.org/2017/01/31/512636448/bills-across-the-country-could-increase-penalties-for-protesters?utm_source=facebook.com
======
tdb7893
I live in the Twin Cities so I don't like people protesting on highways.
Blocking the highways had nothing to do with their protest and was supposed to
just be as disruptive as possible. I don't think protesters have a right to
indiscriminately disrupt people with no limits. That being said some of these
bills are awful.

